# Soot covered meat



## lowandslow1 (Jun 26, 2017)

I just found a slightly used pretty much new  30" Sportsman Elite Two Door Vertical Gas Smoker at a garage sale a few weeks ago. I fully cleaned it and bought a brand new tank of propane just for the smoker, cleaning out the lines and all holes/vents of the smoker. I have smoked three times making chicken breasts, Turkey legs and pork loin. All three are incredible juicy with the perfect "pink circle" on the loin and the breasts. I even have done corn and everything tastes great but all the meat and corn keeps getting covered in what appears to be soot. The soot covers the top of the meat and wipes off with a paper towel. When I cut the meat it the cutting board becomes stained with the soot. Doing some research online I see that I the wood could be burning wrong. I usually soak the wood chips overnight. I might try to keep the vents all the way open on my next try. The temperature in the cooker stays within the right temperature for all the meats.  Any ideas on what I can do to avoid covering my meat in soot.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 27, 2017)

More air flow through the smoker....   Using a step drill, drill 3/4-1" air holes at the locations shown...   They can be closed with refer magnets if you so choose...  ALSO, make sure meats are dry on the surface and up to ambient temp before adding smoke...













MES Analog.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 22, 2017


----------



## sauced (Jun 27, 2017)

Yes, it's the air flow and no need to soak the wood.


----------

